
You thought quantum mechanics was weird: check out entangled time - espeed
https://aeon.co/ideas/you-thought-quantum-mechanics-was-weird-check-out-entangled-time
======
pontifier
The claim of instantaneous wave collapse has rubbed me the wrong way ever
since I learned about relativistic time dilation and the flexible nature of
simultanaety. Time needs to be part of it all, somehow, for it to really make
sense.

------
pmontra
With a degree in Computer Science and only basic knowledge of Quantum
Mechanics my worthless thoughts are

1\. Multiple pointers to the same memory location

2\. Late binding / lazy execution (how about timing attacks to the Universe?)

3\. The distance that matters for information exchange is in a different space
where entangled particles are very close despite the distance we observe in
this space.

